# My guillotine prop..



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few pics of my guillotine prop. Would love to see what you guys think. Should I paint it black? Add more blood? It's made of wood obviously.. Anyway check it out! I'm gonna have a few heads laying by it in my haunt. The bottom does open to lay your head in it haha


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

To paint or not to paint is always a tough call. I guess I would leave it as is. 
Maybe a bit more blood where the head is placed from half way down the hole where the blood would tend to drain. I would do the blade in black with a two inch wide strip at the bottom left silver to show the edge. Overall it looks great. (but does it work?)
Nice shirt by the way too.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very cool, I've been thinking about making one of those to put in my dungen with a bunch of skulls pilled up around it, was it hard to build? I would leave it natural wood; no paint except maybe blood.  P.S have you kids tryed it out yet? lol


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

No very simple build. i might add more blood! Oh and thanks for the shirt compliment! Representing transworld! Haha


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it. A bit more blood maybe. Liked Bone Dancers idea for coloring the blade.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's fine without paint. Is the blade fixed or does it actually drop?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

No blade don't move


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I love it! MOre blood wouldn't hurt


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

PS You should put up a tutorial on how you made this I would love to have one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You might stain and age the wood (to make it look as if it's been used for years) and then add some blood.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

No paint needed really, but I like Spooky1's idea of adding a bit of age.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I to like the wood finish, no need for paint it looks more authentic the way it is. Also like the idea of painting the blade black (or black and rusty) with the sliver sharpened edge. 

As far as blood, it could use more, but mind how you apply it. Just splattering it on willy-nilly kind of kills the effect. Just think where blood would be if it where really cutting a head off. A nice splatter at the edge of the blade, and a neck wide smear up it. For the next whole, some thick runs where it would have pored out of the body would be nice, with some splatters on the inside of the base supports from the initial 'chop' muhahahaha. XD

Also mind that blood only stays bright red when immediately fresh. Once dried or aged, it turns dark or nearly black. If you want if fresh looking, use high gloss red paint, for aged, try very dark red with a satin finish. 

Also it looks like you made this for easy take down and storage? (the pins in the rails) very nice!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

the rope holding the blade needs to appear to be taut. Looks good!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks! I agree about tightening the rope and I'm going to. I'm also gonna add more blood. How do I get it to look aged? Never used stains or anything. And ya easy take down and storage is the way to go! I might try to do a tutorial.


----------

